# Colonoscopy tomorrow!!



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi everyoneI am on my second glass of Klean Prep, the package says "NEW! Pleasant tasting flavour" Wow, am I ever glad, would have hated to taste the original version. It is pretty terrible and I can't imagine having to drink 16 glasses of this!!!!I have been taking some comfort in reading all the stories you all have posted about your experiences with the prep and the actual procedure. If anyone has any words of encouragement they would be gladly welcomed.Better go, have to drink ANOTHER one.


----------

